# Do you think it matters that i forgot to prime my Gonal-F pen before i used it?



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Im an idiot - my gonal pen is 900 and ive done two doses of 300 over the last two evenings and it wasnt primed first! Shall i prime it tomorrow night before i use it again?

My DH noticed an air bubble (very tiny) in it tonight after i used it and thats when i realised!
Thanks,
Emma


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi

I'm no expert but I think it should be fine.  Even if you injected a little bit of air with your previous doses, it's not like you were injecting into a vein.  And it doesn't sound as thought you're suffering any ill effects as a result so I really wouldn't worry about it, just remember to prime going forward to make sure you're getting the full dose 

Good luck with your cycle hon!     

xxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey

if u injected an air bubble u would no straight away  so u should be fine now but make sure u do prime ur next pen otherwise it could end up bein serious..i was told i didnt need to prime ovitrille but i seen bubble in it so took air outta it before i used it..if it had of been in ur vein it could kill u (sorry) cos its puttin air into ur blood stream so just dont take any chances 

Jen xx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Emma, 

I really don't think it's an issue and what Jen is talking about, is if you're injecting into a vein and even then you would have to have a pretty big air bubble for it to do any harm.

The most important thing is that you've realised now and you can do it correctly going forward and you have no ill effects from this 'little' oversight.

Wishing you all the very very best with this cycle,

Sue x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I agree no need to worry at all you weren't injecting into a vein so no need to fret.

 (with the cycle not the air bubble!  )

Axxx


----------

